# Are there any Logic gurus out there that can answer me this?



## Bear Market (Jan 12, 2019)

I usually have the "link" activated on my instrument plugin window, so when I select a different track the open plugin window changes accordingly. I think this is really neat and a timesaver!

(I'm talking about the yellow icon in the attached screenshot. It can also be purple in single mode)





However, as nice as the link feature is, there are certain plugins that I like to always have open on a separate monitor. Usually various analyzers on group tracks and the mix bus. 

Now to the question for all LPX gurus out there. Is it possible to combine the two? I.e. is it possible to somehow have the link activated on on the instrument plugins while still having other plugins always open (and not changing when a different track is selected)? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jtnyc (Jan 12, 2019)

I don’t believe you can, but it would handy. Have second button to override the link button. A thumb tack perhaps.


----------



## Bear Market (Jan 12, 2019)

jtnyc said:


> I don’t believe you can, but it would handy.



Right!? Like a "pin" option perhaps that, when enabled, keeps the plugin window open whatever goes on until unpinned or manually closed. That would be sweet.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jan 12, 2019)

Try right clicking the link icon. You can select single/multi window links.
Ah, edit: You've tried that already. Please ignore me!


----------



## Ashermusic (Jan 12, 2019)

The best solution is to have different locked screensets with different link choices.


----------



## Saxer (Jan 12, 2019)

Link symbol black: selected content keeps the same. Link symbol yellow: content follows the selection. All combinations are possible. Just open a separate window for each plugin you want to keep visible and switch the link to black. And as Jay said: save the combinations as screen sets and you can always switch between your combinations.
For me this is one of Logic's outstanding features.


----------



## Bear Market (Jan 13, 2019)

Saxer said:


> Link symbol black: selected content keeps the same. Link symbol yellow: content follows the selection. All combinations are possible. Just open a separate window for each plugin you want to keep visible and switch the link to black. And as Jay said: save the combinations as screen sets and you can always switch between your combinations.
> For me this is one of Logic's outstanding features.



That's it! Can't believe it was that easy... for some reason I was convinced that the link choice was global so it was either link on or off for all plugins. I see now that it is not the case. Thanks Saxer! I agree, this feature is fantastic!


----------



## Garry (Jan 13, 2019)

I also have screensets set up like this, but there's a feature that still confuses me. Imagine this setup:

screenset 1 shows the main window and screenset 2 shows the instrument plugin (with the link symbol selected as yellow); I keep screenset 2 unlocked, so that it can update
Let's say I have a piano on track 1, and guitar on track 2; I'm on track 1, and going from screenset 1 to 2 will show the piano in the instrument plugin window (appropriately, since I had the link symbol as yellow, so it reflects current content).
Now, I go back to screenset 1 and in the main window change to the guitar on track 2.
If I now go back to screenset 2, it will still show it's last current state (ie, it will show the piano, not the guitar). In order to get it to update to the current state, I will have to move tracks whilst in screenset 2. That is, the yellow link symbol only works if the content is changed in THAT screenset.
So, my questions:
- Is there any way that screenset 2 will automatically show the instrument of the current track without me having to update it, even if that track was not selected with that screenset open?
- If not, and I have to in some way update the window in screenset 2 to now show the guitar, what's the best way of doing that. Currently, I just artificially move back and forth from track 2 to 1 and back, so that screenset 2 now shows the guitar, but I'm sure that's not the most efficient way. I can also just hit the library name in the instrument slot and that will update it, but it's fiddly to use the mouse and would rather assign it to a button if that's possible.


----------



## hibhardwaj (Jan 20, 2019)

Very helpful post!


----------

